# ISUZU Common Rail System



## العقاب الهرم (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

جئتكم ببرنامج فلاش تعليمى من شركة ISUZU عن نظام ال Common Rail فى محركاتها









​ 




​ 


​ 
​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 

 

​  اضغط هنا للتحميل​ 
​


----------



## بلالكو (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكور كتير اخي طه


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب طه 
فهو عرض رائع كالمعتاد ، وهو للمحترفين أساسا ، فجزاك الله كل الخير .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

جازاك الله خيرآ على هذا الفلاش الرائع


----------



## السوداني الاسد (13 أبريل 2010)

شرح وافى لنظام جديد comon rail جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سمير شربك (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العقاب 
فآلياتنا أغلبها اوسوزو nkr-npr-nqr-ftr


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين الفضل


----------



## وليد العتر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا مشكور وزادك الله علما


----------



## ahmadaref (28 أبريل 2011)

الله الله الله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany dif (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً دائماً مبدع


----------

